# Which MTB



## Moby Jones (11 Dec 2011)

I have about £250 to spend on a MTB. I want to use it mainly for commuting in the winter, which will involve a lot of rain, ice and some snow. I would like to fit mudguards and a pannier rack to the bike.
Any suggestions guys. This will be my first mtb by the way.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (11 Dec 2011)

Look here http://www.ashcycles.com/site/giant-yukon-2010?zenid=97fff7b0e280192a83910b1de7386efb


----------



## Moby Jones (11 Dec 2011)

What do you make of these two

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trek-4500-Mountain-Bike-/120823701455

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TREK-6300-DISC-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-19-5-FRAME-/250952286339


----------



## lukesdad (11 Dec 2011)

look alright to me but ebay is a calculated risk as always, having said that im waiting for a fixed from Glasgee not you is it ?


----------



## derrick (11 Dec 2011)

Think i would go second hand at that sort of money, £200 odd pounds don't buy much new.


----------



## jann71 (11 Dec 2011)

How tall are you? I have an mtb for sale in mint condition.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk


----------



## CopperCyclist (13 Dec 2011)

Yeah, I'd look second hand too, with care. The problem with the 250 mark is that you'll be wading through the 'Halfords full sus specials' I.e., the worst suspension you can buy shoved on a bike, that lets them charge 250 because is 'full suspension'!

A Trek 6300 in good condition would be a good buy. I'd definitely suggest looking at Hardtails on your budget, and being patient!


----------



## Moby Jones (14 Dec 2011)

Well the trek 6300 is mine, all mine. Won the auction on Ebay. Now just to arrange delivery


----------



## mrmacmusic (15 Dec 2011)

Moby Jones said:


> Well the trek 6300 is mine, all mine. Won the auction on Ebay. Now just to arrange delivery


So YOU won it... I was keeping my eye on that one hoping for a bargain


----------



## Moby Jones (16 Dec 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> So YOU won it... I was keeping my eye on that one hoping for a bargain


 
Sorry mate, i hopefully will get it tomorrow. I will post some pics once i get some time.


----------



## mrmacmusic (16 Dec 2011)

Moby Jones said:


> Sorry mate, i hopefully will get it tomorrow. I will post some pics once i get some time.


No worries – I didn't enter the bidding frenzy, but it caught my eye with no bids as £200. Hopefully it arrives safe and sound 

I'm still watching a few 6500's with disc brakes (my 2006 didn't have them) as well as a Rockhopper or two, and there's also a Gary Fisher Marlin which looks intriguing (very similar bike but a 29er)... My best bet however might be a local pickup Trek 4500, but either way, I'm hoping to get sorted this weekend!


----------



## Moby Jones (20 Dec 2011)

Got my new Bike on Monday, took me a while to get everything assembled. 
I am going to hopefully take the bike into work tomorrow, one final commute before i knock off for the holidays....


----------

